# 10 gallon and boys. (Pic Heavy)



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Here it is.


































and some pictures of Chance & Rowan

Chance's reaction after he found out I ruined his bubblenest. Sorry buddy! 








I see you!








Rowan's red color!
















Chance patroling.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

NICE tank I'm a big fan of Rowan I love red bettas.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I LOVE your tank! And your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics! I like the one of Chance after you ruined his nest. How dare you do that to him! lol


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

that pic of chance and the bubbles is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2010)

Very Very Very NICE! Just started a 1 gallon looking forward to getting to where you are one day!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

That is a very classy tank! You should be proud! And I love the bubble nest pic, too! That would make an awesome desktop background!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

thats an awesome tank! Are all your plants silk? I really want to do a sand/ river rock natural looking tank. I was going to do it with the tank I just bought but I didn't have time to wait and fully decorate it.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE LOVE your tank!!! It is SO cool!

Chance is SO cute in the picture of him with his bubbles.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice tank and bettas!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

1fish2fish, the two plants in the back corners of each side are silk. The others are plastic.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I love you tank setup!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job Saylor. I'm with the others on the "reaction" shot. You were lucky to capture that perfect moment.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Luckily, Chance is a very proficient at building bubblenests and he has built a new, bigger one since yesterday!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

What an absolutely gorgeous tank!!


----------



## Dino (Jan 11, 2010)

i like how you have different scenery for each of your fish


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WWOOOWWW i love it! What kinda of sand is that? I would LOVE to make a sand tank1 Also what kinda of bulbs are those? i love the white look


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just ordinary playsand from Menard's. And I prefer sand over gravel now! I like the look of it. Plus everything stays on tops, so it's easy to clean.
and the bulbs, I'll have to check. I remember you asked me about them when I first got them awhile ago, but I don't remember the exact info. They're from wal-mart. I got them for $7 and they're CFL's. I look back at my old posts to see if I can find what I previously wrote. 

Edit: _They are GE Energy Smart Daylight 6500K CFL (10 Watts) 
I got them at walmart, 2 for $7. _


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I LOVE those tanks! Your bettas are amazing.

That picture of Chance with his bubble nest is perfect. I can just picture him screaming "WHHHHHHYYYY!?"


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Love the tanks. I have a red betta 2. How did you get ur red color so vibrant or did you buy him like that?


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I love the way you decorated your tank, and that picture of him looking at you through the bubblenest, is adorable.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably my fav setup i've seen so far!!! so classic decos! stunning tank, and fish!
LOL to the bubblenest pic!!! OMG so cute!!! your quite a photographer! :shock:


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

That picture of Chance and the bubblenest is the best! I love it, he is a beautiful fish too!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Your fish are BEAUTIFUL and so is your tank!! That's amazing aquascaping. I'm jealous


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Neelie said:


> thats probably my fav setup i've seen so far!!! so classic decos! stunning tank, and fish!
> LOL to the bubblenest pic!!! OMG so cute!!! your quite a photographer! :shock:


Ty! I actually have just learned how to use my camera to it's full capacity. I, somewhere along the way, became my school's newspaper and yearbook designated photographer. Lol. So I go to most games and take pictures a lot.


----------



## waffles (Feb 10, 2010)

amazing tank!!! your fish are adorablee


----------

